# Lightheadedness between meals. Thyroid or blood sugar?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who has to keep snacks with them and eat every two hours so I don't get lightheaded? If I don't eat all the time I feel like crap. I think my blood sugar stays pretty normal (I've had it checked multiple times, after eating, before eating, etc and it's always been fine) so I don't know what else it would be besides my thyroid. I was never like this before... I always ate often but could wait if I had to. Now I have to make sure I eat something when I need to or I'll feel terrible. I'll feel lightheaded before I actually start to feel physically hungry.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I am the same way but only since I was diagnoses with Graves. I have tested my levels and they are changing from 50 to 250 during the day. They usto stay in the 90's no matter what. I have been taling cinnamon with no change. So I eat more protein and few carbs which helps.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks. I haven't been diagnosed and according to my levels I am "subclinical hyperthyroid" but that's how I am. I think my actual blood sugar stays pretty stable though. Once I went to the ER because I was about to pass out and I'd barely eaten, and my blood sugar was still like 70 or 80.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Also wondering if anyone else has the symptom of peeling skin between fingers or anywhere on hands. The skin between my middle and index fingers on both hands is actually discolored, like a brownish orange color, and it's really dry and scaly. I know dry skin is usually a hypO symptom but I've had a couple doctors tell me it can be both.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't help you with the skin issues, but I can comment on the food issue.

For me, my tremors are WAY worse when I don't eat. I find it a little amusing actually. It seems that and my heart rate are directly related to my blood sugar levels, as I feel a lot better after eating. High protein meals tend to help a lot, like protein bars, but that is for me.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, if I eat high protein stuff I can go a lot longer without eating. If I eat a bowl of cereal or something I'll be shaky and lightheaded again in like an hour.


----------

